# Rockerarm Solid M9



## GameCat (20. Januar 2016)

Moi Gemeinde,
bin auf der Suche nach einen Umlenkhebel fuer ein Intense M9 hab momentan einen fuer Race(RaceRocker).
Nun werd ich auch älter und so wirklich Racen werd ich nicht mehr und mein Sohn ist auch langsam in die Kiste reingewachsen.
Vieleicht hat jemand ne idee wo ich noch einen normalen Rockerarm bekommen kann.
bei intense hab ich schon nachgefragt aber die machen es wohl nicht mehr  
Also probiere ich es auf diese weise.

auf den Bildern ist der Racer zu sehen ich wuerde gern den haben wo die Schraube vorn ist.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## iRider (20. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich denke Du hast Dich im Forum geirrt. Du fährst ein Bike der Marke Solid mit dem Modellnamen M9. Die Firma Intense hat auch ein Rad mit dem Modellnamen M9.

Versuch es mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/solid-bikes.233/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GameCat (21. Januar 2016)

danke fuer die info hab nochmal im richtigen forum gepostet


----------

